# Pictures of when I went to a drive thru zoo



## JennieAmber (Aug 11, 2011)

So these are pictures of my trip to the drive thru zoo. Enjoy!


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm, no Lions or Monkeys ??


----------



## CCericola (Aug 11, 2011)

I think I have been to a similar place. Was this in VA? Here is an image I got that I always liked


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 11, 2011)

African Lion Safari - Canada's Original Safari Adventure


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 11, 2011)

Seriously? Drive through zoos?  Wow.  Gotta love human kind ...

But person thoughts aside... fun pictures!  I like how they are fun and close and random.


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2011)

They look just like " drive thru zoo" shots. It doesn't look like you had a lot of time to think about your shots. In that case there is not a lot of C&C that is going to be easy to give.


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 11, 2011)

No.1, think he loves you.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 11, 2011)

mishele said:


> They look just like " drive thru zoo" shots. It doesn't look like you had a lot of time to think about your shots. In that case there is not a lot of C&C that is going to be easy to give.


Hence them being posted in the Just for Fun forum


----------



## JennieAmber (Aug 11, 2011)

No, this is a place in North Carolina.  That is a great picture you took, CCericola! 

And yes I'm sure he did (in #1), he tried twice to jump into our window. Lol 

I had a lot of fun taking these pictures, I may post more later.


----------



## mishele (Aug 12, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > They look just like " drive thru zoo" shots. It doesn't look like you had a lot of time to think about your shots. In that case there is not a lot of C&C that is going to be easy to give.
> ...



Ahhhhhhh sorry........I tend to forget sometimes to look what section things are posted in......lol They are FUN shots......


----------



## malkav41 (Aug 24, 2011)

Reminds me of the old Lion Country Safari they had in Grand Prarie TX when I was a kid. It's been closed for a good number of years now after a bad storm knocked down some of the fencing, and also flooded some of the low areas.

Great photos!


----------

